# Which is the right bulb? 13 or 26 watt?- Please help!



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I just got a 45x45x60 exo terra habitat kit which has a compact top hood with it that holds 2 bulbs (up to 26 watts in each socket) but i have no idea which compact repti glo bulb wattage to get! The 13 w look small and the 26 w would fill the allocated bulb space in the hood. I can't find out what difference the wattage makes so i'm a little confused. Don't want to waste money on bulbs only for them to be the wrong ones as these are expensive!
Can someone please advise me on this so my white's get the proper set up they need. Thanks: victory:


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

the difference is that the 26watt produces more light and more heat, the 13 watt produces less light and less heat. if you are really stuggling, go down to homebase / b+Q and pick up el cheapo 26watt + 13watt spiral energy savers and see the difference, then take em back cos 'you did not knwo they were ES fitting' 

if it's compact UV go 26watt, they're not as bright as you would imagine so every little watt helps. they do not cast too much heat down. most of the heat goes out of the top.

you're going for 5.0 right?

the difference is that the 26watt produces more light and more heat, the 13 watt produces less light and less heat. if you are really stuggling, go down to homebase / b+Q and pick up el cheapo 26watt + 13watt spiral energy savers and see the difference, then take em back cos 'you did not knwo they were ES fitting'  



they are needlesly expensive In my opinion. just buy one at a time. (well there is probably a reason for their price) I felt robbed when I bought mine ha ha.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

AreBee said:


> the difference is that the 26watt produces more light and more heat, the 13 watt produces less light and less heat. if you are really stuggling, go down to homebase / b+Q and pick up el cheapo 26watt + 13watt spiral energy savers and see the difference, then take em back cos 'you did not knwo they were ES fitting'
> 
> if it's compact UV go 26watt, they're not as bright as you would imagine so every little watt helps. they do not cast too much heat down. most of the heat goes out of the top.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I was going to get 1 x 2.0 bulb and 1 x 5.0 bulb so I will go ahead and get the 26 Watt ones then


----------



## AreBee (Aug 3, 2008)

andaroo said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was going to get 1 x 2.0 bulb and 1 x 5.0 bulb so I will go ahead and get the 26 Watt ones then


i've got
1x 26watt compact 5.0
1x 15watt energysaver B&Q
1x 8watt, 12" 2.0 tube bulb in mine

seems ot keep the plants healthy enough. do you have live plants in your viv?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont have any live plants, i have baby wtfs and i'm just in the process of setting up a tank for them to put them in when they double in size.

I also have a spare 14cm zoo med clamp lamp that holds max 60w bulb, so i was thinking of using that as well as the compact top, so having 2 x 26w reptiglo in the compact top and 1 heat lamp in the clamp lamp a 50w exo terra heat glo or a 60w zoo red night light. Which one would be best do u think?


----------

